

Online assembler IDE for old CPUs - 8080, Z80, 6502 - mmaly
http://www.uelectronics.info/2013/12/21/online-assembler-ide-for-old-cpus/

======
facorreia
This would have helped me when I was a kid. Some of the first programs I wrote
were for TRS-80 model III. I didn't have an assembler so I would hand-assemble
it using a paper cheat sheet, hand-writing the Z-80 machine code and manually
entering it in the built-in binary editor. A mess, but it gave me low-level
knowledge about how computers work that help me to this day.

